# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Mana pirmā shēma - pīkstulis.

## marts4

Šodien ar GuntisK palīdzību salodēju savu pirmo shēmu- pīkstuli. Sākumā bija kļūdas, bet kopā ar viņu tās atradām un tagad tā strādā. Vēlāk ielikšu to plastmasas kastītē.

----------


## deivs001

Iemet shēmu un arī detaļu sarakstu.

----------


## GuntisK

Ok-ielikšu es to shēmu ko Marts4 iedevu. Nekā sarežģīta tur nav, ja pareiz salikts sāk strādāt uzreiz. Visas detaļas kas vajadzīgas norādītas shēmā.

----------


## Velko

Ūū... klasika  :: 

Ar stipri līdzīgu shemočku esmu "uzlabojis" tālvadības pulti - mirkšķina LEDu, lai var tumsā atrast. Protams, C1 lielāks (ja nemaldos - 10uF) un R2+R3 ir 2M. Rezultātā - 1 zibsnis ~5 sekundēs.

----------


## Raimonds1

kaut kur es to shēmu esmu redzējis   :: 

tagad ar paralelu un virknes rezistoru un kondensatoru kabināšanu varētu prakse saprast, kā mainās kopējie elektriskie parametri   :: 

http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_ar ... /Multi.GIF
te arī multivibrators

----------


## parols

kur maacijies elektroniku? trak ne pie kravaļa??
tāsheema liidziiga "bākugunij" no pašdarinātas elektroniskas ierīces

----------


## GuntisK

Ja varētu, tad lūdzu precīzāk formulējam jautājumus-kuram tas ir uzdots?   ::

----------


## parols

Raimonds1

----------


## GuntisK

::  Vsje skaidrs...

----------


## Raimonds1

Gribat teikt, ka ar pīkstuli apgūt paralēlos un virknes slegumus paslinkam interesentam nav vieglak, nekā risinat kadas tur riebīgas formulas vai lasit tekstus?
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... t/caps.pdf
Question10 taču ir tik sarežgīti un neinteresanti.

----------

